# 2.0t diverter valve and blow off valve?



## 2greendubs (Nov 22, 2006)

Gettin a wolfsburg next week i have the neuspeed intake on order. i love the PSHH noice it makes when you shift..i was told an after market blow off and diverter takes away HP cuz the parts it comes with is supose to be correct for that engine. my source was creditble (vw parts guy with a 400hp gti) 
any thoughts comments er gimme help and explain it?


----------



## staulkor (May 21, 2007)

Blow off valves are not recommended on the 2.0t engine, but people have done it. DVs are fine. I personally recommend the BSH DV kit, but the Forge DV with the spike reduction is great too.
I dont see how they can take away any horsepower or the 1000hp+ supras wouldnt have them...lol


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (staulkor)*

BSH DV kit utilizes the Forge DV, just relocated FYI.
The "BOV" that Forge makes just makes noise. It doesn't rob you of HP. Some have claimed it causes surge but that is a controversial claim that has never been proven.
Put your Neuspeed on, you'll hear the DV, it'll sound like a BOV, you should be happy.


----------



## staulkor (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumbleBeeJBG* »_BSH DV kit utilizes the Forge DV, just relocated FYI.

Yea, forgot to mention that. BSH has made a very nice kit that includes a Forge Super Sized DV (it really is enormous), a piece of intake pipe, various couplers and clamps, and it utilizes your noise pipe. I personally recommend this because if you need to examine your DV to clean it or whatever (ive cleaned mine twice, it gets pretty nasty in there), its right on the top of the engine and you dont have to get under your car and work in tight spaces.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

edit


_Modified by mrbikle at 7:58 PM 5-9-2008_


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (mrbikle)*

BSH kit has a different Forge valve then the one that is direct replacement for our DV


----------



## MYFLYGTI06 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*



Put your Neuspeed on said:


> So If I am looking for that cool PSHH sound while shifting all I need to do is replace the stock DV? Will it need to be Vagged after to avoid CEL? Sorry if I seem a little dumb to the facts, new to this whole modding scene. Just want to do it right the first time. Thanks for anynhelp given.


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (MYFLYGTI06)*

I'm saying you're going to get the sound with just an intake. You don't hear it now cause the stock intake is so well insulated for sound, but it's there. If you want it LOUDER than that, you would need Forge's fake BOV. But everyone who knows anything about our cars will know it's a rice piece as it doesn't add anything over stock.


----------



## MYFLYGTI06 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*

OK cool. Looking more for the sound than speed or performance. But if I want to make it totally correct then I should get and Intake, and a DV? This could be the start of an obsession for me. But for now looking for that sound that usually comes from those WRX's.


----------



## jettaguy40 (Aug 14, 2010)

*forge bov*

i ordered and install a forge bov and im using a stock intake still.....but im not gettin any noise outta it.is that normal??or does it make the noise after a nonstock intake is installed


----------



## nkresho (Aug 8, 2010)

Agreed on the sound increase with just the intake. Try it out before adding a spacer or BOV.

I wouldn't go atmospheric bov until you run the intake a while. It's very easy to hear the turbo spool and the diverter valve open with it. Nice pshhhhh sound with every shift. Even easing off the throttle gives a little pssss sound. 

IMHO, any louder and it verges on obnoxious.

As for the downside of the atmospheric BOV. I would worry more about fouled injectors and o2 sensors than anything else. When a BOV releases air, it has already been accounted for by the mass air flow sensor. You car adds the appropriate amount of fuel accordingly. When that air gets released, the fuel still goes in, making you run rich for a second or so. 

The stock, electric diverter valve reacts much faster, IME, than a vacuum operated one would/does. Even the lightest let off the throttle opens it up. You can hear it. If you were to get a slower acting one (IE forge, or even another recirculated bypass valve like the hks ssq) it will still give you a bit of compressor surge before opening. That's the little chicka chicka sound it makes when you are part throttle and you let off the gas lightly. It sounds cool IMO:laugh:, but it's not really good for your turbo. Especially after doing it over and over when driving.

HTH:thumbup:


----------



## nkresho (Aug 8, 2010)

jettaguy40 said:


> i ordered and install a forge bov and im using a stock intake still.....but im not gettin any noise outta it.is that normal??or does it make the noise after a nonstock intake is installed


If you're running a blow off to the atmosphere and you can't hear it, you're in trouble. Every time you let off the gas, while in boost, your turbo compressor is brought to a violent stop. This can lead to turbo bearing failure in a very short time.

I would make sure the vacuum line you ran to the bov is definitley a vacuum line. When you close the throttle body (letting off the gas) it should read about -20 (inches of mercury), which in turn opens the bov to let the extra air out of the tubing, keeping it from stopping the compressor wheel.

Be really careful driving it if it's not opening.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

By a Japanese car or rent Fast and Furious


----------



## jettaguy40 (Aug 14, 2010)

thats the thing...i didnt see a vacuum line.i was lookin at the forge dv and it has vacuum line fittings and what not but the stock dv was line free.it was the electrical connector and nothing else.3 bolts held it but i saw no lines...so either i am completly blind and dumb or just straight retarted


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

read the instructions provided on Forge's website...


----------



## jettaguy40 (Aug 14, 2010)

it came with them and nothing is said bout a vacuum line....ill check out forges site though


----------



## nkresho (Aug 8, 2010)

You definitley need a vacuum line. The stock electric one is opened by your car's computer. The forge is vacuum operated. 

I wouldn't recommend driving the car until you get it sorted. Or put the stock one back on in the meantime.

You should be able to get a T and some vacuum tubing at any auto parts store.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

2greendubs said:


> Gettin a wolfsburg next week i have the neuspeed intake on order. i love the PSHH noice it makes when you shift..i was told an after market blow off and diverter takes away HP cuz the parts it comes with is supose to be correct for that engine. my source was creditble (vw parts guy with a 400hp gti)
> any thoughts comments er gimme help and explain it?





MYFLYGTI06 said:


> OK cool. Looking more for the sound than speed or performance. But if I want to make it totally correct then I should get and Intake, and a DV? This could be the start of an obsession for me. But for now looking for that sound that usually comes from those WRX's.


I love the sound of a WRX with an intake.... the sound of the air sucking through the intake into the turbo is sweet music to me. Can't duplicate it on the 2.0T though.

The BOV noise.....
I would spend a small amount of money first and get a Forge DV spacer. Then from there, decide if you want to spend more money for a real BOV.





Uber-A3 said:


> By a Japanese car or rent Fast and Furious


A MKIII Jetta was in the original Fast & Furious.


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

Also a 3in dp will help make the turbo sound a lot louder. But then you'll need software but just saying the sound of my turbo really came out with the new dp with no intake


----------

